# Mini Vape Meet



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Mini Vape Meet at Oscars in Hillcrest to hand over Nuppin Screws and a Cyclone AFC! @Blu_Marlin and @Heckers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Heckers (24/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini Vape Meet at Oscars in Hillcrest to hand over Nuppin Screws and a Cyclone AFC! @Blu_Marlin and @Heckers
> 
> View attachment 37735


Sigh, my eyes were closed...
Thanks again though, first coil reads 1.1 but it kicks like a mule

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/15)

Sweet Cyclone AFC!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/10/15)

Yip it was a good vape meet and always a pleasure to meet fellow vapers @Heckers and @Rob Fisher. It’s a pity that it wasn’t a bigger crowd. It was great having a chat and discussing juice and hardware with fellow vapers. Looking at Lil Pinch close up and in person, the photos do not do that mod justice. The finish on it is exquisite. Holding CeeCee, I can say that, that mod is solidly built, almost as solid as a REO but with rounded edges...JJ. No wonder you’ve ordered a second one. Really looking forward to meeting more Durban vapers @Sir Vape `s opening this coming weekend. Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting the Nuppin screws to us, gratis, and to @Andre for getting the ball rolling and communicating with pdib on ECF. I think there are going to be a quite a few of us on here that are going to be recoiling the Nuppin without the fear of not being able to use it again if the screw head strips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

